# New lever in a small space



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm thinking about a new machine, and am considering the L1 or Veloce. My problem is I'm not sure if I have the counter space for either of them. The only place I can put the machine has cupboards above at a height of 63cm. I think this means the handle would be in front of the cupboard, and would need to be moved every time we needed to get in there.

Can the handle rest in the down position? If so, what would be the total depth? The counter is 60cm deep. I don't want it to stick out past the counter edge as we'll be constantly walking into it.

Hopefully someone can come up with a way one of them can fit, otherwise I'm back to the drawing board!

TIA

Mark


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will measure my Veloce tomorrow. Is there not a corner for it to sit into, giving you a longer depth as it is sitting across rather than over. The handle will not rest in the down position as that is how you produce the shot. There will be a way around it!

L. 30,5 - H. 39 - D. 44,5 30kg

don't forget the water tank is at the rear for access


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You can place the handle between the back hinged edge of one door and the front opening edge of the other and there should be enough clearance to open both


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can always remove the handle when not in use, birth machines will fit easily on a standard worktop


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Alternatively I belive there is an Olympia cremina for sale in the sales section


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> You can place the handle between the back hinged edge of one door and the front opening edge of the other and there should be enough clearance to open both


X2 A simple but clever solution


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You can always remove the handle when not in use, birth machines will fit easily on a standard worktop


I should have told wifey that when our twins were due!


----------



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> You can place the handle between the back hinged edge of one door and the front opening edge of the other and there should be enough clearance to open both


Clever idea! Unfortunately it won't work for me due to the position of the cupboards relative to the (very) specific place I can fit a machine.


----------



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> You can always remove the handle when not in use, birth machines will fit easily on a standard worktop


How difficult is it to remove and put back? It would need to be a wife-capable operation for when I'm not around...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very easy, just don't over tighten the lever when initially fitting it to the machine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

good luck with sorting this


----------



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Very easy, just don't over tighten the lever when initially fitting it to the machine


That sounds viable then! I presume the lever on both machines screw in as they use the same group?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it screws in on both machines, not sure you can get the veloce anymore though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Yes it screws in on both machines, not sure you can get the veloce anymore though


still advertised on the bb website,now only £1545, backed by the famous bb 2 year warranty......12 months longer than most others......take your pick.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I stand corrected!


----------



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

Given that both machines should deliver pretty similar results in the cup (please tell me if that's wrong) and counter space is important I'm inclined to go for the Veloce.

It has the smaller footprint, plus it's 25% cheaper.

Does Bella Barista typically go into sale after Christmas?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

they are very different machines in terms of build quality though, the L1 is much more solid being a lever machine build from the ground up where as the veloce is a lever bolted to a pump machine frame. One machine looks like a birds nest inside the other doesn't, but they should do similar things in the cup. One has push fit panels that are easy to remove to do any maintenance in the future, one is a bit of a pain to get into. one has bespoke wooden handles the other has plastic. one has a proven history of over 500 machines, one has about 10.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

au contraire, I am bound to say! There is nothing wrong with the build quality of the Veloce. The Mark 2 L1's are a better bet than the Mark 1 machines due to the changes made to them. Does this make the Mark 1 a bad machine then? Because it does not have clip on panels and a strengthened cross member? Think not!

At the end of the day, the Veloce is a beautifully crafted machine than uses many of the components the L1 does, especially the important bits! it is a good deal cheaper and comes with a 24 month warranty......why would't you?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

edited as can't be bothered to go over same old stuff


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If I was going to buy a lever. I know the chap I would listen to for advice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mid2005......the Veloce is a project sponsored by BB. it is their machine. They may decide not to make any more, I do not know! There are 12 in the world of which I think something like 6 are in private hands. Only myself and forum member Soll have one (there are three others with members but they never contribute). Coffee chap was involved with the testing and r&d of the prototype machine, and as you would expect, of course it had issues. These on the whole were solved, however, between testing and production, somehow the boiler ws increased from 2.1 to 2.7 litres. This threw out the symmetry of the calculations needed for the thermosyphon and the machines stalled (causing a drop in temp at the grouped). Once discovered, BB recalled the machines out there and retrofitted smaller boilers.

For myself, that cured my problems. I am not aware of Soll or two others having any issues. One member continued to have problems. He was issued replacement machine. All this shows to my way thinking, is the way BB resolve warranty issues, which is honourably and respectful and speedily, and for 24 months.

12 months after the warranty of your L1 expires, you will still have 12 months left. I have had my machine since September 2014 and it is in daily use. With the greatest of respect to my pal @coffeechap, he has not had the finished article to play with. I am not saying that the Veloce better than the L1.......I am saying it isa alternative


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

For the record my Veloce has performed effortlessly since I bought it from BB with no issues what so ever. Hope this helps !


----------



## mld2005uk (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love the diversity of this place, and the willingness to help others out.

Does anyone know if BB do sales after Xmas? Or Londinium for that matter?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Veloce is already on special Pre Xmas and I am sure Londinium have never discounted their products


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The Veloce is already on special Pre Xmas and I am sure Londinium have never discounted their products


And I hope Londiniumn don't, having only just purchased mine!

BTW very pleased with it and the service I received from the owner, Reiss.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> And I hope Londiniumn don't, having only just purchased mine!
> 
> BTW very pleased with it and the service I received from the owner, Reiss.


I am not a betting man but I'll bet £100 that here won't be a sale of londiniums


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A Premium product with a pedigree , longevity and a future, doesn't need to be discounted to sell it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> A Premium product with a pedigree , longevity and a future, doesn't need to be discounted to sell it.


Has it being going long enough to have a pedigree, and what about the early days when it had problems a plenty, albeit swept under the carpet?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Definately ... They date back years to 2004 and the lineage of machines is noteworthy ... Don't forget before the l1p came the l1 ... It's all in the ancestry


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Definately ... They date back years to 2004 and the lineage of machines is noteworthy ... Don't forget before the l1p came the l1 ... It's all in the ancestry


You are wrong on 2004. I was an early adopter and got my first machine in Feb 2013


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The company has been roasting since 2004 though hasn't it


----------

